# Cool Workbench



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I thought you might like to see this if you haven't already. I think I've found the perfect workbench!

JackBench

Let me know what you think.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kenny, that is a pretty cool looking bench.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Kenny i liked this alot that i emailed Charlie to see if he will ship the plans to the uk as you have proberly seen my workshop is tiny so this sort of bench is right up my ally


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice concept, but too much focus on the lifting mechanism, and too little focus on the workbench mechanism (clamping parts for working on them)


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Scott, pommy, and purp,

I watched all of the videos and thought it was great. Pommy, I don't see why he wouldn't ship to the UK. You're paying the postage.

Purp, the bench has both, a tail and a side vise, and all of the bench dog holes as well. I don't know why you don't feel there's enough clamping ability.

Anyway, I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Seems like all the clamping options are based at the edges of the workbench - with nothing in the middle (holdfasts for example). Also since the middle part has to accommodate the pipe clamps which go through it, It leaves it useless for any other purpose - such as storage, or access to holdfasts/other clamps in the middle of the bench.

A personal preference you could say  I just find it although nice and unique, a bit lacking for it's main purpose - a work surface for woodworking.

Edited: not trying to sound too negative - I do think it's a cool workbench…


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

I understand what you mean now Purp. Good points.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Large Photo of Jack-Bench

HI Guys,

I am glad that you like my bench design!

I did not put any dog holes in the center of the bench top, but the top can be customized any way you like. In fact, you don't have to use that top at all, and you can attach any bench top to the adjustable height base. It may not be obvious by the photo, but the bottom side of the bench top is fully accessible. I left it open specifically to allow access for holdfasts and other accessories.

International shipping is no problem, and I have sent several plan sets to Europe and Canada.

Storage is something many people have commented about, and I have given that a lot of thought. The lower half of the base is 27" wide and the top is 34" wide. I think it would be easy to add cabinets big enough to store planes and other hand tools on all four sides of the base without compromising the ergonomics.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions about my bench design.

Thanks! 
Charlie Kocourek


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

It occurred to me after I made that last post that I should probably clarify something. The lower half of the base is 27" wide, but the upper half of the base is only about 17" wide. So, the top overhangs that by 8-1/2" on each side. This is why I say it would be easy to add some kind of storage or cabinets under the bench without compromising the ergonomics or the functionality.

As I said in my last posting, the space just under the top was left open to allow access for holdfasts and other accessories. It is also there in case I ever have to access the lifting mechanism. I have considered adding drawers in the open space just under the top. If I did that I would either build them around any holdfasts or I would make sure that I could remove them easily to retain access for holdfasts. There is potential for a bit of storage at each end of the bench, too.


----------



## madman11 (Dec 1, 2016)

quick question, My shop floor has a pitch to it. much more than I wanted when they did the concrete. 
Is this adjustable so that two legs can be raised or lowered only?


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> quick question, My shop floor has a pitch to it. much more than I wanted when they did the concrete.
> Is this adjustable so that two legs can be raised or lowered only?
> 
> - madman11


Yes, sort of. I install screw levelers on the bottom of the bench so yes it can be leveled, no it cannot be leveled with the scissors jack. You can lift the bench up off the floor, however, to adjust the levelers. Something like this.

Hope this helps,
Charlie


----------



## madman11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for the very prompt response


----------



## madman11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Do you give sources for the hardware/vises?


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> Do you give sources for the hardware/vises?
> 
> - madman11


Yes, the plans include detailed drawings, very detailed instructions, and links to suppliers for all of the hardware.


----------

